# New collars! Must share!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! Now that Mimi's collar from the backer show arrived, I must share it! The doggies are playing now but I will try to get a pic tonight or tomorrow of them actually wearing em. 

Leo (and Mojo's) collar was made in Germany by a company called hunter. It is really simple yet masculine. I bought it at tails in the city:



























Mimi's is made by woof wear with two different kinds of swarovski crystals, clear and irredescent on a fuschia suede. It shows up really nicely on her long thick fur!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

those are beautiful collars . I love them !! 
( and those cookies look yummy . who are they for, I want one )


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm curious what the width is? I find that both Prince and Sapphire don't seem to like anything over 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch. The collars are very pretty (handsome).......and please send a cookie to us(-:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> those are beautiful collars . I love them !!
> ( and those cookies look yummy . who are they for, I want one )


Haha Elaine! Thanks! Actually that is Leslie's store and those are doggie cookies, yum!! She sent that pic to me from work and then delivered it to me last night for alice and mimi's weekly play date!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those collars are really nice..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are great! Gorgeous it is hard finding a masculine collar


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I'm curious what the width is? I find that both Prince and Sapphire don't seem to like anything over 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch. The collars are very pretty (handsome).......and please send a cookie to us(-:


Hi! Thanks Lynda! They are 1.5" wide but then 1/2" in the front so it doesn't bother them like a collar that is 1.5" all the way around. I find that I can barely see their collars under all that fur!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Those collars are fine! The masculine collar is really great for your guys, and I love a blingy collar!! Lucky, lucky pups for sure!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Of course Zorana...gorgeous!! Did you get my message about the LD jumpers? I was wondering if you pups like them? I want to order the organic beige with the bows for Lily. I also got her the baby cheetah SL tinkie harness with the bow. I think that color will be great on her!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Those collars are fine! The masculine collar is really great for your guys, and I love a blingy collar!! Lucky, lucky pups for sure!


Thanks Tina!! I meant to ask you if u were really considering getting Saphire's mommy?? She is so pretty and I love her head and coloring!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Of course Zorana...gorgeous!! Did you get my message about the LD jumpers? I was wondering if you pups like them? I want to order the organic beige with the bows for Lily. I also got her the baby cheetah SL tinkie harness with the bow. I think that color will be great on her!


Thank you! No I didn't see the message, let me check, I was busy trying to catch up on a few interesting threads! I don't have any LD jumpers but I wish I did!! I love the baby cheetah color from SL, it's perfect and it will look beautiful on her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Tina!! I meant to ask you if u were really considering getting Saphire's mommy?? She is so pretty and I love her head and coloring!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did consider it, and I have seen two chi pups at Sungold Chihuahuas that I loved. One is gone now--she was a long coat brindle. One is still there--she is a short coat fawn. I have no problem with the drive to get any pup I find if I get one, but my problem is Lulu. She would get used to another dog, that doesn't bother me, but she's such a mama's girl I just don't know if I want to add another one right now. Why do I keep looking though? lol


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohhhhhh!!!! Love!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I did consider it, and I have seen two chi pups at Sungold Chihuahuas that I loved. One is gone now--she was a long coat brindle. One is still there--she is a short coat fawn. I have no problem with the drive to get any pup I find if I get one, but my problem is Lulu. She would get used to another dog, that doesn't bother me, but she's such a mama's girl I just don't know if I want to add another one right now. Why do I keep looking though? lol


Chloe was totally a mommy's girl before we got Ella. Getting Ella has actually brought Chloe out more and she has really gotten a lot closer with my husband. They always loved each other, but she viewed him more as someone to play with and not really cuddle. Now she spreads out her love more between us both. I think it's been good for her!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> Chloe was totally a mommy's girl before we got Ella. Getting Ella has actually brought Chloe out more and she has really gotten a lot closer with my husband. They always loved each other, but she viewed him more as someone to play with and not really cuddle. Now she spreads out her love more between us both. I think it's been good for her!


It may be more my issue than what I think may be Lulu's issue. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I did consider it, and I have seen two chi pups at Sungold Chihuahuas that I loved. One is gone now--she was a long coat brindle. One is still there--she is a short coat fawn. I have no problem with the drive to get any pup I find if I get one, but my problem is Lulu. She would get used to another dog, that doesn't bother me, but she's such a mama's girl I just don't know if I want to add another one right now. Why do I keep looking though? lol


Omg if u ever get a Sungold baby, we r meeting up for sure! I know exactly which brindle ur talking about! You know, I think adding a second chi has a lot more positives, lulu would have a bff and partner in crime but u need to do what's best for you. 
I think ur looking bc u want baby #2!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Ohhhhhh!!!! Love!


Hi love!
Ru still opening an online boutique???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Omg if u ever get a Sungold baby, we r meeting up for sure! I know exactly which brindle ur talking about! You know, I think adding a second chi has a lot more positives, lulu would have a bff and partner in crime but u need to do what's best for you.
> I think ur looking bc u want baby #2!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are absolutely right I would love baby #2! If I knew Lulu would love her and they would be BFFs all would be well, but it's the fear of the unknown on something so big that makes me hesitate. One day though...we'll see.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> You are absolutely right I would love baby #2! If I knew Lulu would love her and they would be BFFs all would be well, but it's the fear of the unknown on something so big that makes me hesitate. One day though...we'll see.


I totally get it! The last thing u want is to upset sweet baby lulu! I hope one day u take the plunge and do it, but it's only for my own selfishness so I can live vicariously through you. Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I lovvveeeee that fuschia one! One disadvantage about lh chis are none of their collars show...lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I totally get it! The last thing u want is to upset sweet baby lulu! I hope one day u take the plunge and do it, but it's only for my own selfishness so I can live vicariously through you. Haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, Zorana, you're such a sweetheart!! :flower:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Both collars are gorgeous! Can't wait to see them on Mimi and Leo. I like the thicker look. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Your nails are gorgeous! I am so envious. Here a manicure is around $50, a full set around $120, and a fill around $75.....ughhhhhh! Yours a beautiful and I love that color.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hunter as in the people that make the wellies? Love them they are very nice x


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice collars.


----------

